# Super-Kleer KC



## pkcook (Oct 24, 2006)

I have 5.5 liters of plain mead that is very cloudy. My question is two fold:


1) Can I use Super-Kleer KC to clear it?


2) The package says use with 5-6 gallons. Do I use the whole package for a little over a gallon?


Any help would be appreciated!


PC


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2006)

I probably would bear it into two as it might strip too much flavor but not sure.


----------



## pkcook (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm just concerned about how to accurately break the liquid packages in 1/2 or 1/4. I've never used the stuff before and have less faith in the outcome of this mead than anything I have in a carboy right now




.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2006)

I dont think being a little off will hurt any as long as your close. This stuff works great though!


----------



## pkcook (Oct 24, 2006)

This mead was as clear as a crystal until I used some honey to back sweeten with and it has remained cloudy now for about 3 months. I'm hoping the Super-kleer will do the trick.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2006)

I"ll put money on it that it does and in about 12 hours.


----------



## pkcook (Oct 24, 2006)

Will give it a try tomorrow. I'm back and forth with the world series and this forum



.


----------



## geocorn (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't know if I am too late, but I would not recommend using all of the packets. Not sure how to measure them out, but as wade pointed out, the SuperKleer can stip flavors. I like to try pectic enzyme first. A lot of the wines just have a pectic haze and a little pectic enzyme will settle things out nicely.


----------



## masta (Oct 25, 2006)

Based on the amount included in the package I would suggest to add ~1.5 teaspoons of each of the fining agents in the package of Super-Kleer to a one gallon batch. This amount should be proportional to adding all of it to 5 gallons. 










The reason this product works so well is that is contains both kieselsol and chitosan and attracts both positive and negative charged particles.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2006)

Not to question you Masta but are you sure as to both of them, seems
like D2 the second part is of much bigger quantity in the packet.


----------



## masta (Oct 25, 2006)

I thought about that Wade and assumed they were the same since I didn't have a packet to look at......but you know what happens when you assume.




Any idea on the amounts in the packets from looking at it or amount printed on it?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2006)

There are no numbers on the packet as to how much is in each side but
looks to me as if the second additive is twice as large as the first,
if not a tad more.


----------



## pkcook (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks all for the recommendations. I think I'll try George's addition of some pectic enzyme and see how that works out before I try the Super-kleer. I guess I can measure the liquid in the packages and divide it into 5ths. I'm just lazy and hoped the whole thing would not matter.


Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 25, 2006)

I've used the Super Kleer for one gallon batches and just eyeballed what I thought was the portion for 1 gallon and had no problem, no stripping and very clear.
Ramona


----------



## Dean (Oct 25, 2006)

if you don't mind waiting for a few weeks, liquid isinglass is what I use for 1 gallon mead batches and it works like a charm. Caveat: It does work slooooooooooooow! Takes about 30 days, but it will be crystal clear if it is sediment. I agree with George that i'd try Pectic first, and maybe Bentonite next as it could be a slight protein haze from the honey you used to back sweeten.


----------



## pkcook (Oct 26, 2006)

I think Dean may be on to something here. The mead was crystal clear before I sweetened it with honey. That was when I got the haze. Two questions: 1) Can honey cause a pectin haze? and 2) Will Super-kleer clean up a protein haze?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 26, 2006)

I guess I'll find out when I back sweeten my melomel if it clouds up when I get around to it.


----------



## pkcook (Oct 26, 2006)

I back sweetened a gallon of cherry melomel with the same honey and didn't notice the haze, but the cherry is almost as dark as a Cab!


----------



## Dean (Oct 26, 2006)

Honey can create protein haze! When you boil it, the scum on top is denatured protein. However, since by and large, if you use quality honey that is raw, it can also have materials that can drop out of suspension too. My first guess would be protein. Pectic haze is a type of poly-sacarride (SP?) that occurs in plant walls. I'm not sure if honey does contain pectin, but it frequently replaces sugar in some jams and jellies.


----------



## Dean (Oct 26, 2006)

oooooooooooo, and finally, you did use Sorbate right? Sorbate only stops the yeast from multiplying. You might have had some yeast still in suspension and they are eating the back-sweetening honey and getting bigger/flocculating. That can cause a cloudiness too, in which most fining agents will take them out fast.


----------



## masta (Oct 26, 2006)

pkcook said:


> I think Dean may be on to something here. The mead was crystal clear before I sweetened it with honey. That was when I got the haze. Two questions: 1) Can honey cause a pectin haze? and 2) Will Super-kleer clean up a protein haze?




There is no pectin in honey. *Pectin* is found in fruit and vegetables and is where molecules of a sugar group are bound with a non sugar group and are derived from the cell walls of plants.


Good raw unprocessed honey contains plenty of solids like small particles of wax, pollen grains and even the bee itself. 


I have read that Sparkalloid works well for clearing mead but I do think the Super Kleer with take care of it since it covers the positive and negative charged particles.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 26, 2006)

Excellent bit of info there Masta!


----------



## masta (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a few batches of mead that I back sweetened with honey and are cloudly so when pkcook works his out then I will know what works the best!


----------



## pkcook (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks masta! I'll let everyone know what fixes this.


----------



## pkcook (Oct 27, 2006)

Just added about 1/5th of the Super-kleer packets. After 20 minutes, I'm seeing about 1/2 inch sediment on the bottom of the two jugs. Still kinda murky though! Will keep you posted on this one.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 28, 2006)

Can you post some pictures pk?


----------



## pkcook (Oct 28, 2006)

This morning the mead is almost completely clear! WOW! That was fast. I've got to get a battery for my camera today and will post a few photos this evening.


----------



## masta (Oct 28, 2006)

Awesome...!!! I need to get some myself to clear up my back sweetened meads that are not clearing on thier own. 


I recently read that RJS was going to start adding a version of the Super Kleer to all thier kits since it works so well.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 28, 2006)

I told you this stuff works great. Usually it works in about 8 hours.
The only batch that took longer was my spiced apple. That mud took
about 36 hours but is brilliant now.


----------



## pkcook (Oct 28, 2006)

Here is a shot of the Mead after the Super-kleer addition. I only wish I had taken a before photo to show the comparison, but you can see the magnified bolt heads from the rack behind the large jug.








Here is a different angle showing the sediment after the addition. You can clearly make out the wooden rack and bottles behind.






I got happy with the camera and decided to show some photos of the cabinet of carboys and jugs I have going.








Pictured here in front from left to right is Peach Port .750, Peach Port 4L, Joe M's Ancient Orange 3L, (behind the center post) Red Plum 4L, In the Back from Left is Red Raspberry 6 gallon, Cherry Melomel 4L, Concord w/oak 3 gallon.






Pictured here from left to right starting with the golden color one is Niagara w/oak 4L, Red Plum 1.5L, Jalapeno .750L, Jalapeno 4L, In the back are 2 each (one seen in previous photo) Concord w/oak, and last is Pinot Gregio 6 gallon. 






Here is a photo of two wine racks my dadpicked upat a yard sale for $1 each. The rest of my wine is stored in a large plastic bin out of sight.



*Edited by: pkcook *


----------



## masta (Oct 29, 2006)

Great pics...thanks for sharing!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice collection of wines going there....





Super-Kleer KC is wonderful stuff isn't it??? Thumbs-Up on that stuff....


----------



## Wade E (Oct 29, 2006)

Very Nice, Very Nice!


----------



## pkcook (Oct 29, 2006)

I have to say, I was a skeptic! But I'm sold on the stuff now.


----------



## geocorn (Oct 29, 2006)

It also works well on stubborn wine kits. I had 2 Trio Blanca that were not clearing well, so I added the SuperKleer and now they are ready for the filter and the upcoming bottling party.










Speaking of the Trio's, they were specific requests of the wife. She is in love with that wine. It was one of the 2006 limited editions. My favorite from last year was the Nebbiola. This year I am making 3 kits of each so maybe I can get at least one bottle to last over a year! I don't realize how much I give away until its gone!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 29, 2006)

3 of each, will you adopt me?


----------

